# Downloads Page



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Download Page*

*____*


*Software*

<b>Room EQ Wizard 5.15 (REW) (Released 8 May 2016)
Windows installer
View attachment REW_windows_5_15.exe
(~14.5MB)​Windows installer with JRE
View attachment REW_windows_5_15_with_JRE.exe
(~30.7MB)​Windows installer with JRE allowing multiple instances
View attachment REW_windows_5_15_with_JRE_multi.exe
(~30.7MB)​</b>
The Windows installers with JRE includes a private Java runtime and allows REW to be installed on systems that are not connected to the internet or do not have Java installed. They are not suitable for Windows XP.​
<b>Mac OS X installer for OS X 10.7.3 or later
View attachment REW_macos_5_15.dmg
(~31.6MB)​</b>Delete the previous REW version. Note that the bundle includes a Java runtime that REW uses, Java does not need to be installed.​For OS X set Gatekeeper (or Security & Privacy) to allow apps from the Mac store and identified developers​
<b>Linux installer
View attachment REW_linux_5_15.sh
(~12.4MB)​

Room EQ Wizard 5.0 (Released 30 Jan 2011)
Windows installer
View attachment wizardinstallv5.exe
(~8.9MB, MD5 sum d21fb1001cde5fea66e2d9496b624b10)​Mac OS X application bundle
View attachment wizardv5-OSX.zip
(~8.0MB, unzip and drag to the Applications folder)​Linux jar files
View attachment wizardjarv5.zip
(~7.3MB)​

Room EQ Wizard 4.11 (Released 3/11/2008)
Windows installer
View attachment wizardinstallv4.11.exe
(~4.3MB)​Mac OS X application bundle
View attachment wizardv4.11-OSX.zip
(~4.3MB)​Linux jar files
View attachment wizardjarv4.11.zip
(~4.2MB)​Latest JAVA Software (required) - ​</b>

*____*

*For Help with REW*
REW Forum
REW Online Help File Index
REW V5 Tips
Room EQ Wizard Information Index - Links | Guides | Technical Articles

*For Help with Equipment used with REW*
Electronic Processing/Equalization Devices
SPL Meters | Mic's | Calibration | Sound Cards

*____*

*Calibration Files*
The following generic meter and microphone calibration files have been created at Cross Spectrum Labs. They are all on-axis (facing the sound source - horizontal position) response measurement files.
Cross-Spectrum employs the pressure method to calibrate the low frequency response and the quasi-anechoic free-field on-axis method to calibrate the upper frequency response.

For listening position measurements we recommend that the meter or mic be oriented vertically with a forward angle of about 10 - 20 degrees to capture a good mix of direct and reflected sound for 'room' measurements.

For near-field measurements we recommend a horizontal position to give the most accurate high frequency readings.

We highly recommend the MiniDSP UMIK-1 Microphone, and we also recommend the Behringer ECM8000 microphone or the Dayton EMM-6 Microphone (both with a proper preamp that offers phantom voltage) or the Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter. Radio Shack SPL meters are limited to 3KHz, but can be calibrated by Cross Spectrum Labs. The UMIK-1 will come with a calibration file specific to its serial number... and is USB plug 'n' play, which is why we highly recommend it.

If you want the absolute most accurate measurement for your home theater system, it is best to have your microphone calibrated, or purchase one that includes calibration. Especially do not rely on these generic calibration files as a perfect standard... nor for critical measurements. We make no claims about the accuracy of the files we provide for download other than they are correct for the meter or microphones for which they were created. As a free service we provide these files for anyone to use with their meter or mic knowing that they may not be absolutely accurate with their own meter or mic. For home use, a movement of the mic element a few feet can easily result in several dB of level change, so it is our opinion that it will be fine to use in a home theater in most cases.

Cross Spectrum calibration lab has provided us with a graph of how various Behringer ECM8000 microphones and Dayton EMM-6 can differ in their responses. While many units are within an acceptable variance, some are not.

*Variations between ECM8000 microphones*









*Variations between EMM-6 microphones*









We recommend Cross-Spectrum Labs for calibration service. Please see this thread for information. They also sell calibrated microphones.

*____*

*Downloadable generic Calibration Files*

*Behringer ECM8000 Correction Values* -
View attachment ECM8000-CS.cal​*Dayton EMM-6 Correction Values* -
View attachment EMM-6-CSavg.cal​*Galaxy CM-140 Correction Values* -
View attachment Galaxy-CM140-CS.cal​*Radio Shack meter Correction Values*​​[img]








Maine







www.hometheatershack.com




[/img]​​​Model 33-2050 Old Analog RS Meter Correction Values -
View attachment RadioShack-33-2050-CS.cal​​According to this thread it appears the model 42-3019 can use these same values.​​​​​[img]








Maine







www.hometheatershack.com




[/img]​​​Model 33-4050 New Analog RS Meter Correction Values -
View attachment RadioShack-33-2055-4050-CS.cal​​​​​​[img]








Maine







www.hometheatershack.com




[/img]​​​​Model 33-2055 Digital RS Meter Correction Values -
View attachment RadioShack-33-2055-4050-CS.cal​


*____*



*Calibrating using the Manual method*

If you find that using the REW software is too difficult, then you can use the manual method of measuring and calibrating your subwoofer.

This involves creating a CD with test sinewave tones (supplied below), and using our excel spreadsheets (supplied below) to record the data from a RadioShack meter that produces a graph of your response. Try and keep the result with a 75dB target in mind.

You must use the excel spreadsheet that matches your RadioShack meter type, since the calibration file is different for the various meters. You may have to unblock the excel file before it will run in your computer. To do this, after downloading... right click the filename and select properties... look down at the bottom of the General properties tab and you will see UNBLOCK under the Read only check box. Unblock the file.


*Sinewaves* - Create your own test tone CD
Download this Excel Workbook for Model 33-2050 (old Analog RS Meter) -
View attachment sub-graph-OLD-ANALOG-METER-CS.xls​​Download this Excel Workbook for Model 33-2055 (new Digital RS meter) -
View attachment sub-graph-NEW-ANALOG-and-DIGITAL-METER-CS.xls​​Download this Excel Workbook for Model 33-4050 (new Analog RS meter) -
View attachment sub-graph-NEW-ANALOG-and-DIGITAL-METER-CS.xls​We highly recommend that you use REW for your room measurements, as it is much more accurate and less time consuming than the manual method.
It does require an investment of time to learn, but it will be worth it in the end. With more improved versions of REW and plug 'n' play microphones... and a great REW Forum... it is getting easier and easier to learn.


*____*

*For Help with REW*
REW Forum
REW Online Help File Index
REW V5 Tips
Room EQ Wizard Information Index - Links | Guides | Technical Articles

*For Help with Equipment used with REW*
Electronic Processing/Equalization Devices
SPL Meters | Mic's | Calibration | Sound Cards

*____*


*For questions concerning anything on this page, please start a new thread in the appropriate forum. Thanks!*


----------

